# Gamer (movie)



## Chemistry (May 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czi7irIm73k[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of The Running Man. Buuut looks pretty action packed. And I love weird/dark sci-fi settings.

Due this September 9th.


----------



## Roy (May 24, 2009)

A day before my Birthday..might go see it


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 24, 2009)

Ludacris is in it! Seems like an interesting concept still.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 24, 2009)

Michael C Hall is in this movie, awesome


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 14, 2009)

Just saw this movie tonight. 

It was surprisingly ok. I had read some reviews and wasn't that hopeful, but it was a nice action packed movie with some few aspects to think about. 

I also read the comparison with Running Man and although I understand why, I think the similarity is overrated. Which only adds more value to this movie.

Might actually buy this on dvd!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Buy it? I heard it was an awful movie. 

I saw some of it via stream when I was really bored and was semi-interested. Only because Keith Jardine was in it though.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2009)

I've heard nothing but horrible things about this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, you should all read my immensely hated review...


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2009)

I did. I still cannot believe a 0/4 dude. I know some movies are bad, but below dragonball evolution and batman and robin? and on top of that, I've heard NOTHING good about gamer from other people.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2009)

> Ludacris is in it!



If theres a reason not to watch a movie thats it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I did. I still cannot believe a 0/4 dude. I know some movies are bad, but below dragonball evolution and batman and robin? and on top of that, I've heard NOTHING good about gamer from other people.



Actually, I'd probably give it a 1/4 overall. I only gave it a 0/4 because it litterally made me ill to watch.

DBE was bad, but I found it to be a passable martial arts/fantasy. Although as an adaptation, it blows. But it's not the first time they've tried that. There is an even an animated movie that rewrites the origins.

Batman and Robin sucked, but it falls under the "bad movie with a few intriguing qualities" about it. I personally liked its visual style. It's just too bad that it was poorly written. I personally prefer it slightly over "Batman Forever", while while less annoying, has no real style going for it. 

But as for "Gamer", I probably was being blinded by hatred.....I considered revising the review.....but didn't.


----------



## Fojos (Sep 15, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, you should all read my immensely hated review...



You gave Outlander the same rating as District 9. What the fuck.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2009)

Fojos said:


> You gave Outlander the same rating as District 9. What the fuck.



Outlander had much firmer script, in my opinion than District 9. District 9, while being visually amazing, did nothing for me character wise. The script felt pretentious too.

With that said, dont take my ratings too seriously. I only give them in the context of what they were and what they tried to be.


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 15, 2009)

Gamer fellt like a used but modern version of A Clockwork Orange. It's got an interesting violent sci-fi view of the future to say the least. The action was entertaining.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2009)

> It's got an interesting violent sci-fi view of the future to say the least.



Nothing sci-fi hasn't done a hundered times already.


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Nothing sci-fi hasn't done a hundered times already.



Can you name a few other movies then please? I like these kind of movies, but I can't think of a lot of others that displayed this kind of futuristic view. The Matrix is the closest I can think off, other than A Clockwork Orange and Running Man that I mentioned already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2009)

Death Race, New Gladiators, Running Man, are a few/


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool, then maybe I need to buy Death Race, I've been checking it out for a few times already in the shop but haven't bought it just yet 

The idea of a "Sims" society in real life is something I didn't see in the Running Man though. 

I've never heard of New Gladiators...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2009)

New Gladiators is the movie that I believe Death Race ripped off(but DR is also a remake, so.......)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought Death Race ripped off Twisted Metal? Like it's almost a direct game-to-screen port.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought the same thing, and still do. I'd say the designs and action scenes are lifted from it(mainly "Twisted Metal Black"), but the plot is from Lucio Fulci's "New Gladiators".

both films are about former car drivers(of differing sports), whose wives are killed, they are blamed, and it's revealed that the villains were the people who hosted this "death show" TV program so they could use them to boost ratings.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 16, 2009)

Saw it, and really enjoyed it ! OK, it's a lot of "boom-boom" mindless killing, but it was fun !


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 17, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> I thought the same thing, and still do. I'd say the designs and action scenes are lifted from it(mainly "Twisted Metal Black"), but the plot is from Lucio Fulci's "New Gladiators".
> 
> both films are about former car drivers(of differing sports), whose wives are killed, they are blamed, and it's revealed that the villains were the people who hosted this "death show" TV program so they could use them to boost ratings.



The one with Stallone? I cant remember that it had any resemblence with New Gladiators, or maybe you are talking about the remake? 


Comparing this movie to the master piece that is A Clockwork Orange is just shamefull!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2009)

narutorulez said:


> The one with Stallone? I cant remember that it had any resemblence with New Gladiators, or maybe you are talking about the remake?
> 
> 
> Comparing this movie to the master piece that is A Clockwork Orange is just shamefull!



The remake.

OMG, YOU ACTUALLY SAW NEW GLADIATORS?! I love the director, not the movie so much. 

Who is comparing Clockwork orange and Gamer?


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 18, 2009)

I was comparing it with a _used version_ of A Clockwork Orange. I'm not saying it's as good as Kubrick's movie, far from it. It's just that the genre feels similar. A very violent futuristic, yet not that very farfetched, anarchistic society with strange crazy people.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 19, 2009)

MarrrtialHorrrrrrorrr said:


> The rrremake.
> 
> OMG, YOU ACTUALLY SAW NEW GLADIATOrrrS?! I love the dirrrectorrr, not the movie so much.
> 
> Who is comparrring Clockworrrk orrrange and Gamerrr?



Of courrrse, I had it on dvd sometime ago! Although I must say its not one of the worrrks by Fulci that I liked eitherrr. His zombie & giallo movies is morrre my type of movies like The Beyond with all that crrrazy ass gorrre, orrr in Zombie 2 with the zombie vs sharrrk scene? thats thight!

Hyuma I see now what you arrre meaning!

on topic I think I will rrrent this movie I mean surrre sometimes just brrrainless action can be fun and LUDA is in it!


----------

